# My new Modern will be here Sunday!!



## LindaL (Dec 1, 2011)

While many of my Minis are also ASPC, back in early October I bought a Modern Shetland mare from the Cowtown Classic auction. Trying to get transport from TX to Florida has been a truly frustrating experience, but our friends are making the trek from Florida to drop off some horses and will be picking up my mare!! She will be home Sunday!! FINALLY!! I am sooo excited!! My 1st ASPC-only pony and a Modern to boot....who knew I'd go "pony"?? LOL!









Her name is "Bar Z's Born To Be Wild WAH" and she is bred to "B & L's Diamond's Golden Image" for a 2012 foal!! Can't wait!!





Here is a pic of Wild:


----------



## Minimor (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations, and welcome to the world of the Pony!!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks! It's gonna be like Christmas here tomorrow!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

Is she home yet? come on! we want more pics


----------



## LindaL (Dec 4, 2011)

Not home yet...on her way...Here is a pic from right before she got on the trailer in Texas (just a quick pic taken with a phone)...Funny thing is when I saw this pic on MY phone it looked like there was a foal behind her and I almost freaked out (she is bred, but does not have a foal at side...lol) Phew..it's a Great Dane!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 4, 2011)

She is HERE!!! She got here about 5 PM, so we only had time to take a few pics before settling her in...She was pretty wound up from 2 days on the trailer (and being the last off! lol), so these pics are not the best.

Will take more tomorrow!!

But, I can say, I LOVE her already!!





(Funny thing, too...we went out later to check on her and our TALL B Minis...37-38"'ers...seem SMALL compared to her...



)


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Congrats! She's beauty!!!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 6, 2011)

OOH! Congrats! Congrats! I am SOOOOOOOOOOO jealous! I miss having a Shetland to show and play with! (no offense to my minis! they're the best!). I still aim to put one in my life one of these days again! So happy for you! Have fun!


----------



## CZP1 (Dec 6, 2011)

She's beautiful!! Lucky!!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks you guys! Now if I could just catch her out in the pasture! lol Right now she is a bit afraid...trying to establish her space in the herd, so she isn't interested in me right now. I'm not worried...when she's ready she will stop and let me catch her!


----------



## Karen S (Dec 7, 2011)

Linda,

Congrats on your new mare! The WAH suffix is from a very long time pony breeder, Warren A Hansen. He's still around and lives at Marathon, Iowa. Give him a call sometime (be ready to visit) and let him tell you all about your new ponies breeding background. This man is a walking history book! You will learn alot about your new pony from him. He's great to ask questions to, as I've learned a lot from him as well.

Karen


----------



## Leeana (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, another good Iowa bred pony. I could spend a month in Iowa visiting all the pony farms....congratulations Linda


----------



## LindaL (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Karen and Leeana!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Dec 19, 2011)

She sure is a beauty.... welcome to the pony world!!!!!


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Dec 29, 2011)

Congratulations Pretty Mare and well worth the wait.. Enjoy


----------



## LindaL (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I love her, but I can't catch her...lol


----------



## Minimor (Dec 31, 2011)

You can't catch her at all, or it's just that it's difficult to catch her? Can two of you corner her & catch her that way?


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 31, 2011)

Minimor said:


> You can't catch her at all, or it's just that it's difficult to catch her? Can two of you corner her & catch her that way?


She's in an open field and not very trusting of humans. So, I've been working with her with hay treats every morning at the fenceline at first. Now, I walk into the pasture and stroke her side as she takes the hay treat. The other thing I've been doing is standing near her while she eats her breakfast getting closer and closer as she allows. Today I was able to stand less than a foot away and stroke her side as she ate. Eventually we'll get a smaller pasture made up for her and work on her trust issues in there. But she's made a lot of small baby steps since we brought her home in the trust area.


----------



## Deb O. (Jan 13, 2012)

Deb O. said:


> She's in an open field and not very trusting of humans. So, I've been working with her with hay treats every morning at the fenceline at first. Now, I walk into the pasture and stroke her side as she takes the hay treat. The other thing I've been doing is standing near her while she eats her breakfast getting closer and closer as she allows. Today I was able to stand less than a foot away and stroke her side as she ate. Eventually we'll get a smaller pasture made up for her and work on her trust issues in there. But she's made a lot of small baby steps since we brought her home in the trust area.




I've made quite a bit of progress since this post with Wild. After I finish spreading out the hay piles for everyone. I can walk right up to her and take her feed bucket. She will come up to me and eat out of the bucket in my hand even though there are several other buckets she could take over if she wanted to. She allows me to stand next to her petting her neck and side of her face. The last couple days I've had a lead rope around my neck while doing this. Today when she would start to move off with gentle neck pressure from me she'd resume eating. THEN I gradually moved the soft end of the lead rope around her neck and scratched the opposite side of her neck with it for several minutes down the entire length of her neck. And this is still in the wide open pasture. I'm thinking that in the next few weeks I'll be able to get her haltered without a struggle


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 11, 2012)

How are you coming along with Wild?


----------



## LindaL (Feb 12, 2012)

We finally got our foaling pen put together today and got Wild rounded up into it. We hadn't really been working on catching her lately since we had other things going on. So tomorrow we will start working on the catch inside her pen. She seems pretty content inside, so maybe she will surprise us and let us catch her inside there.

She is at 315 days in foal, so we needed to at least get her inside a foaling pen!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 14, 2012)

UPDATE Feb. 14th:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!




:yeah


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice picture! Congrats!


----------



## Norah (Feb 16, 2012)

She is really nice congradulations . I am very impressed with how healthy she looks ... I wish my new modern arrived as healthy as yours . Applaus goes to the seller of this mare . : ) I am new to the "biggies" and i have to say i will never go back to the littles , I love working with these ASPC ponys , they are wonderful horses, you will love her , I bet she has been nicely trained too ...


----------



## Norah (Feb 16, 2012)

may i add that I am extreamly jealous that you are not covered in snow. this is my "winter round pen " : (


----------

